# that HORRID science experiment....



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the one where they shove a betta in a bottle, with some plants, and expect it to survive. i'd have posted this to a few users on UB, but it seems to be down.

i honestly thought that experiment was dropped! but, then i found a video of some students preparing their poor fish for that horrid thing. these girls seem to adore their little fishies, and the one girl who took the video repeatedly tells her fish she loves him.(i'll post it, if i'm given the okay to do so. o.o)

what do YOU all think of this horrid thing? i never had to do it in school, but i've seen what happens to the poor things that go through it. i don't like them


;A; one of the girls has a white veil, it looks like. that poor boy!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I think it's a horrible experiment. Betta's are too big for that and they need AIR! As much as I am against fish cruelty why not take one of those tiny tetra's for that instead? Or a ghost shrimp? Why put a beautiful betta through that kind of pain!? If I hear my friend's school is doing this I'm gonna ask her to round up her friends to smuggle the betta's out of the school and into real tanks. (I could at least ask her that or I could tell her that she should mention it's animal cruelty.)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

nah, they need to just drop that experiment all together! those poor things are expected to live off NOTHING, and the containers are never cleaned, if i'm remembering correctly. what does that experiment teach those kids? not a darn thing. :/ except that fish are "boring". i know one user on UB rallied a petition, and got the experiment dropped totally from her district.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe more districts should do that? I don't think my town or any of the towns near it has it but I can ask around. If I have to I'll start a petition and hand outs to everyone.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

post your petition on here. i'll pimp it out to Facebook and UB. :d


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Kay I will...It seems my state never did it though since neither of my parents heard of it and neither have I....I could be gravely wrong though. I'll do some digging.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the effects of those experiments are horrid. if i'm not mistaking, one of the UB user's bettas didn't live long at all, he was so ill from the experiment. he'd always get fin rot, i think it was, because his immune system was so weak afterwards. poor boy. D:


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Poor thing. They better get rid of that experiment then. I remember the vid you showed me and I told that girl that if she really cared about his life which was in her hands that she should try to end the experiment and get him a real tank. I couldn't even watch the whole thing.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

can i see the vid? u could post it on my page. but it sounds horrid!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

This seems like another case of an ignorant teacher trying to 'teach' a group of ignorant students by providing them an 'interesting' experiment.

I posted quite a bit on the page... I'd REALLY like to know what exactly the point of the 'experiment' is, what they're supposed to be learning.


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

oh my gosh....why in gods name would someone do that??? how wud they like it if someone stuck them in a room with no windows and a sealed off door....i dont care if the situations are different, its still cruelty.. because its a living thing


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

*I rest my case...*

Me:
_So the school had you spend money to keep﻿ your own fish in a plastic bottle. They didn't have ANY better ideas of what to do? Perhaps pay a few more bucks and take a trip to an aquarium..? Again, what exactly is the lesson your teacher is trying to teach with this?_

The OP of the video:
_Well obviously they didnt have a better idea, and hell if i know what the lesson is about, i record nonsense in class. you really think I pay attention? Such foolish questions you ask._

I hate people.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Edited my post!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> I dislike her too. Told her to at least do waterchanges and to give him a better tank or to Better Betta Rescues. I was so tempted to give her this sites address but then she'd try to corrupt new members...At least that's what I'm convinced since it seems like no one who buys a betta aside from owners who research just what their bringing home, fail to understand their fight from fryhood to adulthood.


She's an ignorant kid who will regret her stupidity in 10 years from now when she's working at a wal-mart rather than finishing her master's degree and getting a real job.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

guys, don't troll her. .___. she seems to care about Nick Jr, but doesn't know alot about betta and betta care. she's just doing what the teacher told her to do. it's HE, who we should troll. >:3

nah, but we should write him a long letter about this experiment. we should document everything that's wrong about those experiments, and how inhumane they are, and see if we can't get it to him somehow.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I told her to at least get him a gallon and directed her to bettafish groups on DeviantART and here though I warned her a lot of people are against the experiment. She thanked me and told me she'd tell her teacher and see about getting him a gallon tank instead of a bottle. Told her to also get him a heater and what betta's love as food and to keep an eye out for illness. (Also told her to get at least eposm salt just incase.)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i directed her here. :d


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i directed her here. :d


 Oh...Crap....We both directed her here....

Ah carp...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

carp. *snickers*

that's good. o3o it just means, two people told her of a wonderful site, full of nice people, who can help her!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> carp. *snickers*
> 
> that's good. o3o it just means, two people told her of a wonderful site, full of nice people, who can help her!


 Right!

(XD Carp is better then saying crap. I'm trying to keep my posts family friendly.)


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe you can save these poor guys one convert at a time


----------



## Ai Shimizu (Apr 14, 2011)

The whole experiment is horrible because humans have already figured out that bettas need to breathe air and have at least a gallon of space in order to live. These poor fish are tortured and finally killed for no reason. What is the point of this experiement if humans have already figured out that a betta can't live inside a bottle? It's pointless and a waste of money to do this experiment.


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

i hate them for it


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I honestly don't understand what this "expiriment" thing is trying to teach. Are they trying to give the people pets, to record activity for some biology thing? And what video?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

basically, it's to try to see if they can create a self-sustaning ecosystem in a bottle, with a plant, some gravel, and a fish. :/ we all know, bettas eat bugs, not roots, so it doesn't work. i've been giving the girl tips on how to make sure her beautiful blue-eyed dalmatian veiltail(with the most stunning tail i've EVER seen. next to cups. o3o) doesn't get too sick, or die on here. x-X

this is the vid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBHOK6S393w


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, ok. And that's just stupid. Someone in college should be able to realize that real ecosystems include so many animals and plants and things, setting up a tiny bottle with a fish that shouldn't even be eating plants... how is this supposed to work?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

logic would dictate, as i say. :/ but, they still do them. x-X


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes but she told me any and all comments are appriciated and that she's grateful we're helping her. Advising her tomorrow is probably the best we can do at the moment. She puts daily updates on it so at least we'll be able to see how they're doing.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that is so true. i gave her basic things to look for, for if Nick Jr. is feeling ill. you know, clamped fins, not moving much, ick.... Xd hopefully, all the bettas make it out alive and well! still no clue where they're located, so we can't offer to adopt any unwanteds. :/


----------



## Ai Shimizu (Apr 14, 2011)

There's still no point in this "experiment" because humans already know that it isn't possible to have a betta live in a bottle. At least we're giving all the advice we can give to these people and I'm glad that they're so willing to take the advice. All of those bettas are beautiful and I hope that they make it out of this "experiment" alive. Also did I hear someone say that betta isn't pronounced bet-ta and that it's pronounced bay-ta? Um, sorry darling, but the girl was correct when she said bet-ta.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm trying to see, if the people in her class who don't want their bettas, are willing to adopt them out. the trick is, though, seeing if anyone here, is close enough to their school, and has the room to temporarily house some of the bettas until they're well, if they're sick, and ship them out. x-X


----------



## Ai Shimizu (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, it's clear that I'm not able to take in any of the unwanted bettas because I just bought a betta today and it was placed inside the last tank that I had available. If anyone has the ability to take them in it'd be great to know because I don't want these beautiful bettas to go to waste. These bettas would make great pets in a good home, so it'd be a shame to see them have a horrible fate.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

He looks just like my son's beautiful Casanova!!!! :redmad: I swear just like him....I wish I could have reach into the Compter screen and take him OMG where is pewpew she knows how to cuss the right way lol that teacher is such an idiot for making them do that stupid stupid stupid did I say stupid? STUPID


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

and this is why public education system fails... we're supposed to be teaching the Next Generation The Right Way to do things in life, and not just pass them through


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

luckily, the girl seems to care for the fishies. she asked us to keep an eye on Nick Jr. and let her know when he starts looking ill, and seems willing to help adopt the fish out after the experiment's over. maybe, if we can teach her the RIGHT way to care for them, she'll pass that knowledge on. 

but, we SHOULD find a way to get rid of that stupid experiment, 100% in all schools. :d


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

It's really depressing to watch the progression of this 'experiment'. 

I'm pretty sure the kids, regardless of you guys trying to convince them otherwise, remain ignorant to what they're doing to the fish and don't see the fish as we do. It's just an animal; not a person. We see them as little people with personalities. They see them as insignificant toys that don't matter. :/


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

*watching the newest part* i..... don't get it. .___. what's supposed to be going on? they have a fish with a plant. then mulch on top. then grass on top?


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

When I think about it, Luimeril, I'm pretty sure *I* remember doing this same experiment when I was a kid. I'm pretty sure we did it with a tiny gold fish or something though and I was just as misinformed but didn't have the internet as a resource for information, much less youtube to post on.

I *think* it's supposed to mimic individual ecosystems, if I had to guess about it. Or prove that they can't work independently.. or something. I remember not understanding what it was about then any more than I do now other than holding kid's attention with live animals and things that'll keep them from acting up.


----------

